# Cable tip stuck inside guitar



## ExtremeTomato (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi all,

The other day my S7420 decided it liked my cable so much it kept the tip. Since this is a barrel type jack, I can't get it from within the cavity.

So, er, has this happened to anyone else? Does anyone know one of those magic homebrew solutions to this (like ferrets or vinegar), or should I get a new jack?

Because everyone loves pictures so much around here, I've attached a picture of the bit that isn't there  (The cable is one of those magnetic deelies, hence the lack of a cably bit in the pic.)


----------



## jarnozz (Nov 2, 2012)

I had this once with my amp.. I took the whole plug apart and used the piece were it should be on to get it out. I pushed it in and got it out after 20 minutes of fiddling around. I NEVER use cheap guitar cables again. Best scenario, you can get it out. Worst case, you have to get your input out and replace it with a new one.


----------



## FireInside (Nov 2, 2012)

Can't you just remove the jack and push the piece out from the back?


----------



## ExtremeTomato (Nov 2, 2012)

Woo, that was quick. Thanks 

The jack's sealed at the back, sadly, FireInside.

I'm currently having a slightly ham-fisted poke at it with the jack end, jarnozz---with luck I can pop a bit of glue on the end...

--Steve


----------



## FireInside (Nov 2, 2012)

Ah, that sucks. You may just have to get a new one then. Good luck.


----------



## jarnozz (Nov 2, 2012)

If you can get some superglue on the tip and put it in, it should come out if you let it cure for a while. That´s a good one yes! I´d say go for it


----------



## ExtremeTomato (Nov 2, 2012)

Ham-fisted poking has yielded some results!

Far from removing it, it seems I've now poked it beyond the clip at the end, and it's possible to fit another cable in :-s.

I'm not entirely sure how I feel about that, but it'll do until I can get hold of a replacement.

Many thanks for your input, I might still have a more concerted attempt at removal tomorrow 

--S.


----------

